# kursive Schrift in JTable



## schwaba (18. Mrz 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte einen Teil eines Textes der in einem Feld in einer JTable steht gerne kursiv darstellen.
Wie muss ich das machen? Habe schon google gefragt aber nichts gescheites gefunden. Aber ich weiss auch nicht genau nach was ich suchen muss. Wäre über jeden Hinweis dankbar


----------



## Foermchen82 (18. Mrz 2010)

Es gibt ein Font-Object, in dem kannst du Größe und schriftart einstellen. Google mal danach


----------



## Marco13 (18. Mrz 2010)

Evtl brauchst du auch einen eigenen CellRenderer. Es soll nur EIN Feld kursiv dargestellt werden? Oder eine ganze Spalte? Was steht denn da so drin? Zahlen? Text?


----------



## Ebenius (19. Mrz 2010)

*Ein* Teil *eines* Textes *eines* Feldes. Dann solltest Du Dir am besten einen CellRenderer schreiben, der den Text in entsprechendes HTML übersetzt. In diesem Beispiel wird ein CellRenderer verwendet, der immer das zweite Wort kursiv, rot, fett und unterstrichen darstellt:


```
/* (@)ItalicCellRendererTestGui.java */

/* Copyright 2010 Sebastian Haufe

 * Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
   you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
   You may obtain a copy of the License at

       [url]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0[/url]

 * Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
   distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
   WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
   See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
   limitations under the License. */

package com.ebenius;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Dimension;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableCellRenderer;

public class ItalicCellRendererTestGui {

  private static class ItalicCellRenderer extends DefaultTableCellRenderer {

    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    @Override
    protected void setValue(Object value) {
      if (value instanceof String) {
        final String s = (String) value;
        final String regExp = "(?<=\\S+\\s)\\S+";
        final String replacement =
              "<span style=\"font-weight:bold;"
                    + "text-decoration:underline;"
                    + "font-style:italic;"
                    + "color:red;\">$0</span>";
        value = "<html>" + s.replaceFirst(regExp, replacement);
      }
      super.setValue(value);
    }
  }

  private static void createAndShowGui() {
    final Object[][] tableData =
          { { "Ein bisschen Text hier", "Ein bisschen Text da" },
            { "Ein anderer Text hier", "Noch ein anderer Text da" },
            { "Und hier noch mehr Text", "Und da auch" }, };
    final String[] columnNames = { "Links", "Rechts" };
    final JTable table = new JTable(tableData, columnNames);
    table.setDefaultRenderer(Object.class, new ItalicCellRenderer());
    table.setFont(table.getFont().deriveFont(24f));
    table.setRowHeight(32);
    table.setPreferredScrollableViewportSize(new Dimension(600, 200));

    final JPanel contentPane = new JPanel(new BorderLayout(6, 6));
    contentPane.add(new JScrollPane(table));

    final JFrame f = new JFrame("Test Frame: ItalicCellRendererTestGui"); //$NON-NLS-1$
    f.setContentPane(contentPane);
    f.pack();
    f.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
    f.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    f.setVisible(true);
  }

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {

      public void run() {
        createAndShowGui();
      }
    });
  }
}
```
Ebenius


----------



## schwaba (19. Mrz 2010)

Danke Ebenius. Genau so was habe ich gesucht. Werde das am Wochenende gleich Ausprobieren.
Vielen Dank


----------

